
Are we solving the same problem? - terpua
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/08/are-we-solving-the-same-problem.html
======
ryansloan
I've got a lot of respect for Seth Godin, but sometimes I feel like his blog
posts are just regurgitating facts we already know. Yes, it's important to
talk to whoever will be consuming your product. Yes, it's important to set
clearly defined goals. He doesn't even mention fact that here are also
drawbacks to heavy design up front. Not really anything new, but maybe it
helps to be reminded every once and a while...

